# Diabetic nurse visit - good



## ceejayblue (Jan 23, 2013)

My visit today to the DN was excellent. All my blood test results were good and I'm now in the "normal" range for Blood sugars, and good and bad cholesterol. My kidney function has a very small amount of protein in it but she says its not a problem but just to be aware of how much protein I'm eating and has given me a great sheet with information on it.

I'm also a bit anaemic and have Vit D deficiency. She's not worried about the anaemia but she's upped my Vit D supplement for 8 weeks and then back to the basic dose. However, as I've put on 6kgs since I was last there and she knows I'm calorie counting, she's suggested I try carb counting too. This is a bit daunting but I'm going to give it a try and see how things go.


----------



## Dory (Jan 23, 2013)

Ceejay - try a book called Carbs & Cals (also available as an app).  It's an eyeball method of counting carbs (and the app is very useful if you're eating out).  As the name suggests, it also counts calories too.

Any food that you eat that's not on the app you can add manually and create your own entry - even with a picture.  I'd be completely lost without it.


----------



## ceejayblue (Jan 23, 2013)

I belong to a weightloss site called weightlossresources.co.uk and am counting calories. When I checked today, my carbs are actually bang on target without even having to count them! More by luck than judgement but this has now happened every day since I've been back on track, at last I'm doing something right!

I'll have a look at that app though, thanks for the info.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm a bit worried about the advice that to reduce protein leaking through your kidneys that you should watch your protein intake!!!!

Protein leakage isn't because of eating too much protein, it's because your kidneys are damaged - normally in our case by our BG being too high, and that's what damages the kidneys.  Or can be because you have an infection in your kidneys/bladder.

I sort of liken kidney damge to this so I can picture it.  'Sugar' in the blood.  Sugar is hard and gritty.  It reaches the tea strainer.  (your kidneys)  It gets forced through the mesh  This makes the holes in the mesh bigger.  This means it can let all sorts of things into the kidneys, that the kidneys weren't designed to deal with.  Like waste products that really shouldn't go in the kidneys in the first place.

(This is a potty explanation.  But helps me understand utterly unscientifically without using any medical terminology, what happens.)

Please do take care with your BG, make sure you check after meals etc so you're sure you aren't spiking all over the place.


----------



## ceejayblue (Jan 24, 2013)

I understand what you say but I think she wasn't saying cut out the protein just don't eat so much. I don't test my BG  because as a type 2 my health authority won't pay for strips etc (although I do have a monitor that was my mum's and my sister can get strips where she lives so I do have a supply).

From what she was saying, the amount of protein was very small - shouldn't be above 80 and mine was 83 but they are going to keep an eye on it. I know that she does speak to the GP before we have we meet up so I expect he would've said something if he was worried.

I've got to see her again in 2 months to check my vit D levels and the blood test that I'm having then include the HbAc1 amongst others so hopefully it will be show a better result. I will talk to her about it when I'm there.


----------



## bennyg70 (Jan 24, 2013)

trophywench said:


> I'm a bit worried about the advice that to reduce protein leaking through your kidneys that you should watch your protein intake!!!!
> 
> Protein leakage isn't because of eating too much protein, it's because your kidneys are damaged - normally in our case by our BG being too high, and that's what damages the kidneys.  Or can be because you have an infection in your kidneys/bladder.
> 
> ...



Im With TW on this... Im in a similar situation too yourself. Ive taken the advice as a marker, but aswell as keeping that BG under control - Its things like salt that needs to be cut down on.


----------

